# What YOU Can Put In An Exo Terra 30x30x45!



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

There have been quite a few threads asking which amphibians can be housed in a 30x30x45 Exo Terra, so here's a thread that hopefully will help!

The Exo Terra in question is rather small, so there isn't a particularly wide selection of phibs that can be housed in one for life, however they are very useful as quarantine tanks or as temporary housing for any baby phibs.

Below is a list of phibs that can potentially live in a 30x30x45 comfortably for either life or a lengthy amount of time, either singularly or as a pair, maybe a trio in some cases. As always, make sure sufficient research has been sought before buying any of these animals.

Reed Frog (painted, African, marbled etc) - usually attain 1 inch at maturity.









Thumbnail Dart Frog (strawberry poison dart frogs, Ranitomeya species (imitator, lamasi, vanzolinii etc)) - can reach sizes up to 20mm









Peacock/Big Eyed Tree Frog - usually sized between 1 and 2 inches, females being larger than males (both sexes turn brown as they mature)









USA Green Tree Frog - usually sized between 0.5-2 inches









European Green Tree Frog - 0.5-2 inches









Grey Tree Frog - up to 2 inches









Fire Bellied Toad - up to 2 inches









Cameroon Forest Tree Frog - up to 2 inches (related to Peacock Tree Frog)









If there are any more that anyone can think of, please add them to this thread! Also, if I've made any mistakes ie a frog I've mentioned wouldn't be suitable, please do say so so that people can see that it's not suitable.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done for biting the bullet manda.
This should be a sticky (hint to moderators lol) as this is a question that seems to come up quite frequently.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

berksmike said:


> Well done for biting the bullet manda.
> This should be a sticky (hint to moderators lol) as this is a question that seems to come up quite frequently.


I've already PM'd a mod to ask about it becoming a sticky


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally don't think its big enough for thumbnails but I know others do so thats a matter of opinion. I think it is worth saying tho that its better to give phibs as much space as you can and so I would say finding a tank suitable for a species you want is preferable to the other way round!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

berksmike said:


> I personally don't think its big enough for thumbnails but I know others do so thats a matter of opinion. I think it is worth saying tho that its better to give phibs as much space as you can and so I would say finding a tank suitable for a species you want is preferable to the other way round!


You've just said it for me  but yes I agree with the bigger the tank the better, even the next size up (45x45x45) would make an incredible difference to what frogs could live in there, there'd be much more variety to choose from, and then the 45x45x60, you could have just about anything in there! I guess it's a matter of budget and space at the end of the day, I myself have two 30x30x45s, one is currently housing a juvenile horned frog, and the other is empty, but was going to be used as a quarantine tank for a pair of red eyed tree frogs.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I do think that size make good quarantine tanks and for newly morphed phibs!
Saw the nano size at donny and they are too small for anything!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pumilio will need larger closures than this generally, even though they are very small they need a lot of room. I'd remove them.

I'd also remove the two Leptopelis, the females can get larger.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Also you shouldn't give your FBT really girly nail varnish.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pumilio will need larger closures than this generally, even though they are very small they need a lot of room. I'd remove them.
> 
> I'd also remove the two Leptopelis, the females can get larger.


Not even a pair of thumbnails? And what about having one leptopelis in one?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Not even a pair of thumbnails? And what about having one leptopelis in one?


Pumilio = Strawberry darts. Other thumbs I'd say ok.

I guess you could, it really is pushing it though.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pumilio = Strawberry darts. Other thumbs I'd say ok.
> 
> I guess you could, it really is pushing it though.


Ohhh ok, I was a bit iffy about them but I saw on dartfrog that he has subadults at 18mm, I'll remove them then! (I can't edit the post now, I think I've made too many posts since! Boo!)
To be fair with the peacocks, I personally wouldn't keep them in anything smaller than a 45 cube, but if you just had one then I reckon it'd be ok in one this size, especially if it's a male cos they're mini!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You can keep manda88 in a 30 x 30 x45 Exo.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Manda can i put a pair of these in there


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

My Lepto isn't happy in his 30x30x45. He's constantly trying to escape and climbing up the glass. I'm gonna move him into a larger viv when funds permit.

He's a small male too.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Manda can i put a pair of these in there
> 
> image


You could probably have a group of those in there : victory: :lol2:



ipreferaflan said:


> My Lepto isn't happy in his 30x30x45. He's constantly trying to escape and climbing up the glass. I'm gonna move him into a larger viv when funds permit.
> 
> He's a small male too.


Shhhh!


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

for Pumilio i would say 45 cube minimum. good rule of thumb for smaller species is 10 gallons per frog and a 30 x 30 x 45 is only 9 gallons. Thumbnail species of dart etc move around even more than the larger tinc etc.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Basically this thread fails. Someone make one that's actually true then, please!


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Basically this thread fails. Someone make one that's actually true then, please!


 
Top effort and respect for trying though, i try to help and give advise but am wrong some of the time too lol :no1:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Basically this thread fails. Someone make one that's actually true then, please!


Chin up girl, good effort. We should just make one saying you can't put any phibs in anything smaller than a 45 cube :lol2:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Jezza84 said:


> Chin up girl, good effort. We should just make one saying you can't put any phibs in anything smaller than a 45 cube :lol2:


only thing with that is myself and a lot of other people successfully keep darts in 40 cubes :whistling2:

dont give up manda its just weve all got different ideas about viv sizes


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll make another one in a sec


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a short list of lizards that i've got from older threads on here that can can go in a 30x30x45 can you make a combined thread featuring them as well? Could go in the newbie advice section, and could have lists of snakes, lizards, frogs etc and recommended viv sizes as this comes up so much. I've even asked myself.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

samurai said:


> I have a short list of lizards that i've got from older threads on here that can can go in a 30x30x45 can you make a combined thread featuring them as well? Could go in the newbie advice section, and could have lists of snakes, lizards, frogs etc and recommended viv sizes as this comes up so much. I've even asked myself.


Snakes in a 30x30x45? It prob would be a good idea to go in the newbie section actually! :2thumb:


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Snakes in a 30x30x45? It prob would be a good idea to go in the newbie section actually! :2thumb:


Can you get cute little arboreal snakes? That'd be awesome in a 30x30x45.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Can you get cute little arboreal snakes? That'd be awesome in a 30x30x45.


I can't think of any snakes that could live in one, apart from a baby GTP or something, but even that probably would be too big! Pretty much everything is too big to go in one, I don't know why they bothered inventing it, let alone the stupid nano sized one that can only fit the toe of an ant in it.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

richie.b said:


> only thing with that is myself and a lot of other people successfully keep darts in 40 cubes :whistling2:
> 
> dont give up manda its just weve all got different ideas about viv sizes


yeah ive got a 40 cube as well :blush:

Most people that ask this question only go by exo terra sizes :lol2:


----------

